# advise please



## ally449 (Jun 6, 2007)

hi
i am 28 and dh 38. we have been ttc for 3 years and after lots and lots of tests we have found out that i have a blocked tube and dh has a low sperm count. we were referred for ivf in december and have just found out that we arn't entitled to any funding from the nhs. 
After talking to some of the wonderful people here on ff, i have learnt a bit about egg sharing and would love to chat to more women that have been through it before i make up my mind if its for me or not 

Ally x x x


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey there. I am not entitled to funding either. So if you ever want to chat just send me a message anytime... We are all here to help.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ally

Welcome to the egg share thread

Have chatted on the yorkshire thread!

Any questions feel free to ask and the girls will help with any

We do have a chit chat thread where the egg share girls gather for a natter it may be helpful to read through the thread

Also a helpful thread to read is

Egg Share Basics

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0

Any more help just shout up honey
Emxx


----------

